# Silly Contortionist



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

My daughter took this with her cell phone today... you have to look closely to see Tanis and Tiffa... I just love the crazy grin on Tanis' face with his body all twisted up. Of course I also love how thick and full the hair on his underside is. I think he does too since he sprawls out on his back all of the time now. It was completely bald when we started PMR last October.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL!!! So cute! What was Tiffa chewing on? (again!) My gosh she's looking SO grown up and wirey!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! I just love them! So cute!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

hcdoxies said:


> LOL!!! So cute! What was Tiffa chewing on? (again!) My gosh she's looking SO grown up and wirey!


LOL she stole the cat's feather chaser. Notice my shoe in there too... Everytime I set something down she grabs it and runs to the dog corner (where the pic is taken) That's the corner of the room with the big foam mattress, pillows, stuffed animals and dog toys. Just like having a toddler, every morning I pick up all of the toys and put them back. Repeat at bed time.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I think that is my dogs favorite position to lay in!! 

So cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

So because of this thread, I thought I would take a picture of the play area this morning when I cleaned it up. 

I snapped this shot and then took a shower.









25 minutes later when I stepped back out from the shower


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh how cute!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Busy little puppy!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh that is so cute. Someone needs a spanking!!!!! But who could.


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

I think that is just a trait of Aussies ( lying on their backs ) Roamin loves to stretch out on his back like that. Rufuss did that as well! Roxie likes to stretch out on her belly, but always lays on her back when she's on my lap-- she likes to be cradled and get her belly rubbed! SO SPOILED !
Just today i got to see a really nice pic of Rufuss in his new home, and he looks like he is doing great! Tanis reminds me alot of Rufuss, Almost like twins! LOL


mischiefgrrl said:


> My daughter took this with her cell phone today... you have to look closely to see Tanis and Tiffa... I just love the crazy grin on Tanis' face with his body all twisted up. Of course I also love how thick and full the hair on his underside is. I think he does too since he sprawls out on his back all of the time now. It was completely bald when we started PMR last October.


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

Roamin


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Hahahahahaha! That before and after is crazy!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

dmgmn said:


> View attachment 2698
> 
> Roamin


Awww your Aussies are so cute!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

hcdoxies said:


> Hahahahahaha! That before and after is crazy!!


Heh, I thought you'd like that. SO Tiffa!


----------

